# [LAN Tournament] Logitech G - Free2Play #3 (Bangalore)



## Katalyst (May 8, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/1510444_699430090093739_8174539779022043439_n.jpg
​
Inviting all members of Digit to third Logitech G - Free2Play LAN Tournament. Details of the event are as below:

*Mode:* LAN Tournament (Offline)

*Free Registration. 0 Entry Fees, 0 Gametime Charges*

*Game Title(s):
*


Counterstrike: Global Offensive (5v5)
2) Dota 2 (5v5)

*Total Prize:-* 1.3 Lacs + 10 x Logitech G400s Gaming Mouse



Counterstrike: Global Offensive - INR 50,000/- + 5 x Logitech G400s Gaming Mouse to Winners.
DotA 2 - INR 80,000/- + 5 x Logitech G400s Gaming Mouse to Winners.

*Tournament Rules & Guidelines
*


Counterstrike: Global Offensive: *bit.ly/LGF2P3CSRules
Dota 2: *bit.ly/LGF2P3D2R

*Tournament Venue:* League of Extraordinary Gamers (LXG)

*Address:* 15, Ground Floor, 12th Cross, HAL II Stage, Domlur, Double Road Indiranagar, Bangalore - 560008, Karnataka 
India.

*Phone:* Karthik +91 99161 20619

*Registration:* *bit.ly/LogitechGF2P3Register

Strictly Online Registrations !! Last Date to Register is May 25th, 2014.

*Check-In Time:*

09:00 AM - 09:00 PM (31st May, 2014)
09:00 AM - 10:00 PM (2nd June, 2014)

Hurry ! Limited Slots.


----------



## arijitsinha (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Logitech G - Free2Play #3 tournament [Bangalore, Karnataka]*

It is already posted here..

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/183557-lan-tournament-logitech-g-free2play-3-bangalore.html


----------



## Ahsan558 (May 15, 2014)

Is it only available in Bangalore?


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

frggin its like 100 meters from my home wow.........


----------



## sam_738844 (May 16, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> frggin its like 100 meters from my home wow.........



to jaa ke khelna


----------



## bestpain (May 16, 2014)

jeet ke ana


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 16, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> to jaa ke khelna



dnt hav team cant play solo will go as a spec but exams are there final.............


----------



## Katalyst (May 17, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> dnt hav team cant play solo will go as a spec but exams are there final.............



You are always welcome to spectate. There will be a projector/screen setup for spectators. We hope you enjoy your time at the event.


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 17, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> You are always welcome to spectate. There will be a projector/screen setup for spectators. We hope you enjoy your time at the event.



are you the logitech representative ??? if yes i think i talked to u during first free2play on phoneregarding missing the deadline of registration ......... i think the first one was sponsored by GOLCHA IT........


----------



## Katalyst (May 20, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> are you the logitech representative ??? if yes i think i talked to u during first free2play on phoneregarding missing the deadline of registration ......... i think the first one was sponsored by GOLCHA IT........



I represent eSports Interactive Entertainment. We are involved in the concept, execution of the Free2Play event. Logitech G - Free2Play is sponsored by Logitech, not Golchha IT. Golchha is the one who took initiative to conduct Free2Play.


----------



## theserpent (May 20, 2014)

Katalyst said:


> I represent eSports Interactive Entertainment. We are involved in the concept, execution of the Free2Play event. Logitech G - Free2Play is sponsored by Logitech, not Golchha IT. Golchha is the one who took initiative to conduct Free2Play.



OT
Where in mlore you from?


----------



## RCuber (May 20, 2014)

[MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] : D3p asked me to come to the event, I think I can make it on 31st .


----------



## gagan_kumar (May 20, 2014)

RCuber said:


> [MENTION=149723]gta0gagan[/MENTION] : D3p asked me to come to the event, I think I can make it on 31st .



if u cant find venue just come to domlur bus stand its close from there...............


----------



## Katalyst (Jun 5, 2014)

*m.ak.fbcdn.net/sphotos-d.ak/hphotos-ak-xpf1/t1.0-9/10425875_715648621805219_8828810043828586421_n.jpg


*Congratulations to the Winners ! *​


----------

